# Pontins - Feb 2016 [Picture Heavy]



## ReverendJT (Mar 2, 2016)

There's not much to say on the history of Pontins Holiday Camp in Hemsby. Once the place to be for childhood holidays, cringe worthy Blue Coat performances and general disappointment, it's in a pretty sorry state these days, all though not necessarily quiet, we saw a couple of groups during our visit. 

Big Dirk and Piffblazer showed a non-member and I the access they had found on a previous visit, and as easy as that we were in the grounds, well not that easy, it seems we were followed in by some chap and before I knew what was happening the rest of my group were running, looking back I couldn't see anyone however I nearly tripped over a bunch of kids who were running in the same direction; herd instinct? Who knows? After that little bit of excitement we decided inside was safer so we cracked on exploring, here are some pictures.






































































The place is getting smashed up fast, the kids were there to break stuff although after visiting the town for a walk on the beach after our visit, there doesn't seem to be much else for them to do...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 2, 2016)

Great stuff, I'd love to do this place


----------



## tazong (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes would love to have a visit here but sounds like the wont be much left by the time i get to it.

some cracking piccys there


----------

